# Some Musings On Sales Posts



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have been around this forum for a year or two







so I thought I would put out some thoughts on selling a watch. It is quite subjective but I am of the opinion that sales posts which take into account the following tend to be more successful or manage to sell sell the watch in a shorter time. They also add to your credibility as a seller.

*Stick to one watch per sales thread, multi-listings can be confusing, make sure the thread title is a concise description on whatâ€™s for sale. No need for anything else.*

*
*

*
Watch enthusiasts on all budgets tend to be pretty knowledgeable so there is no need for the second-hand car salesman techniques or the hard sell.*

*If your watch doesn't sell immediately donâ€™t start to sulk, no need for â€œI canâ€™t believe it hasnâ€™t sold ....â€ or "no love for xyz brand on here?" type posts. **Either people donâ€™t like it or it is too expensive or both!*

*Don't tell prospective buyers the watch as offered is cheap the buyer is the best judge.*

*Watch enthusiasts know that sales posts stating â€œthis is a reluctant saleâ€ means the seller probably doesn't like or is bored with the watch, likewise we are not fooled by the immediate selling of a recent acquisition accompanied by â€œI have my eye on something else so this has to go .... â€œ , no you havenâ€™t you donâ€™t like it!*

*
*

*
Thereâ€™s no need to make excuses for selling a watch, it really doesn't matter why you are selling it.*

*
*

*
Make sure sales posts are long on facts and short on adjectives, information such as diameter, lug-widths, movement calibre and condition are advisable. Fantastic, rare (unless it genuinely is rare), quality, real manâ€™s watch, stunning, etc. are not.*

*
*

*
Make sure you take a decent photograph or photographs, blurred mobile phone images are to be avoided.*

*
*

*
If you sell your watch on another forum or eBay thereâ€™s no need to tell us you have â€œsold it elsewhereâ€, nobody cares where you sold it.*

*
*

*
If your watch does sell a thank-you and / or a small donation to the forum is always welcome*


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I love it!  Spot on! :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I must agree. :thumbsup:

Though, I would love to see a sales post with the reason for sale being the fact they despise the watch, and are sorry for being foolish enough to purchase it in the first place. 

Later,

William


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> .... I would love to see a sales post with the reason for sale being the fact they despise the watch, and are sorry for being foolish enough to purchase it in the first place.


Voila ! http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=68886 :tongue2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Some good points there, nice one :thumbsup:

I sometimes wonder if it would be better to show the price in the thread title as well. Saves people like me reading all the way through the advert, only to be disappointed at the end! :shocking: :lol:

I've got to say, I have always been absolutely delighted with everything I've bought or traded on here. :notworthy:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

JoT, can you add to the end of your post "Thanks for looking".


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Trust me, when I said a watch was a reluctant sale I meant it :crybaby:


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Trust me, when I said a watch was a reluctant sale I meant it :crybaby:


Ditto. I was supposed to sell about 10 watches this year but I was so reluctant that I haven't posted any new threads in any sales forums!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

just added a sales post and then saw this. hopefully i am not too 'car salesmeny', although five years behind a desk flogging MG Rovers is bound to have rubbed off somewhere!

PX available...And it's in the best colour, but hurry because I have another couple coming back this afternoon to buy!


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

:lol:

"Winding up a mechanical watch is much like making love to a beautiful woman... you grab the ****, twist it until it gets tighter... and then sit back and relax for 24 hours before you can do it again."


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> just added a sales post and then saw this. hopefully i am not too 'car salesmeny', although five years behind a desk flogging MG Rovers is bound to have rubbed off somewhere!
> 
> PX available...And it's in the best colour, but hurry because I have another couple coming back this afternoon to buy!


I like making up colours in my car adverts. My latest was a 2006 Nissan Almera in 'Nordic Blue Metalic'. No idea what the real colour is called but it sounds cool :lol:

(it's still for sale BTW  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Dave O said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > just added a sales post and then saw this. hopefully i am not too 'car salesmeny', although five years behind a desk flogging MG Rovers is bound to have rubbed off somewhere!
> ...


That reminds me of a Kawasaki A1 motorcycle which was available in `Midnight White` :blink: :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Does this mean you will do all my sales posts from now on John? 

One tip that I am happy to share is that I price my watches at rate to sell. What I mean is that I look at market value then price under it - that way your watch will stand out amongst the crowd and you won't need to endlessly bump the post with price drops. Most people here know value for money when they see it so don't try to over value it in the first place - works for me anyway. I sold my Seadweller in 4 mins after posting and after 15 mins I had 6 people on a reserve list. I rest my case


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > .... I would love to see a sales post with the reason for sale being the fact they despise the watch, and are sorry for being foolish enough to purchase it in the first place.
> ...


Well, now I've seen one. :lol:

You should avoid pushing your active sales posts in the General forum though. :tongue2:

Later,

William


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

Now if Jot would visit the vendors who omit vital information and personally administer a kick up the fundamental. :notworthy:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Agree on most points, but not necessarily this one:

*If your watch doesnâ€™t sell immediately donâ€™t start to sulk, no need for â€œI canâ€™t believe it hasnâ€™t sold ....â€ type posts. Either people donâ€™t like it or it is too expensive or both!*

I had my Sub for sale last year at what was a great price and it took a few weeks to sell, which did surprise me.

I think time of the year, kids school holidays etc (when less money about) have a lot to do with it as I had it up for trade a few months before and I was literally inundated with requests of whether I would sell it for cash.

Incidentally, in the end I traded it for a few watches which totaled a fair bit more than I had it valued at. 

Mark


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

spot on JoT I can think of a couple of my posts where I have been "guilty as charged"...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd say it was all pretty good advice from JoT :yes:

I'd add, if it's been recently serviced, an addendum to that effect and that you will supply a copy of the invoice for the work is worth adding on any vintage piece - the peace of mind knowing Steve B, or Uncle Roy, or Chris H or Paul W (leccies) has worked a magic on the piece is worth a bob or two extra - "with provenance" as they say on the Anticky Roadshow :yes:

2c worth :weed: ldman:

TSA

The Sequined Avenger (aka as The Sparkly Hillman)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting to this to Classic threads.

:thumbsup: I think some of the drama in sales can be amusing ("wore it 3 times, didn't like it" "thought this was a grail, but now I've got a new quest" "710 said I look silly wearing it"), makes the sales post less dry and boring ... I do like it when the seller can link to discussions of the same model on the forums, it makes the sale more intriguing, and also puts attention back on worthwhile reading posts.

I don't mind the multi-item posts (limited to the forum limit of 3, IIRC), I'd rather see a post of, e.g., three fashion watches, then clutter the section up with a CK, Gucci, Fossil, et al, for sale. Keeping price in the post and out of the title makes for some delicious suspense.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't agree with a lot of the OP, I know in general people on here have agreed so I was a bit hesitant to post this.

Number one, when you are selling something, what you type up is basically your sales pitch, I do agree that there should be technical information, lug width, case size, movement if known as well as mentioning any relevant history, like serviced 2 years ago, let you know what kind of timekeeping any new owner might be expecting. As was mentioned earlier, I also think the price should be displayed in the thread title.

I also think there should be adjectives, as I said earlier, it's a sales pitch at the end of the day, if there is someone reading your post, then it is very possible the type of language you use (for example stunning etc) might just make someone who wasn't 100% sure and push them over the edge, you get your offer and hopefully everybody is happy.

It also doesn't hurt to massage the truth with regards why your selling it. You're trying to talk somebody into buying it, it makes no sense to say it arrived yesterday but I hate it. So in my opinion the lines about having a bill to pay or having your eye on something else does no harm whatsoever.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Walnuts said:


> I also think there should be adjectives........


Fine, as long as you're happy to refund (including time & postage) if I'm not 'awed' or 'stunned' by a watch you described as 'awesome' or 'stunning' :lol:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

gaz64 said:


> spot on JoT I can think of a couple of my posts where I have been "guilty as charged"...


 +1 hi jot i just did it a bit befour i saw this post ,said my wife has jest seen a table which she did but why put it i get the point so i will not do agian.thanks for all your advice .i will do a better job next time.all the best woody77.


----------



## Walnuts (Apr 20, 2010)

dapper said:


> Walnuts said:
> 
> 
> > I also think there should be adjectives........
> ...


I'm always happy to refund if the buyer isn't happy for some reason, I assume most people are the same?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Walnuts said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Walnuts said:
> ...


The point is, if you stick to facts rather than subjective opinion, there will be less chance of misunderstanding.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Walnuts said:


> I don't agree with a lot of the OP, I know in general people on here have agreed so I was a bit hesitant to post this.
> 
> Number one, when you are selling something, what you type up is basically your sales pitch, I do agree that there should be technical information, lug width, case size, movement if known as well as mentioning any relevant history, like serviced 2 years ago, let you know what kind of timekeeping any new owner might be expecting. As was mentioned earlier, I also think the price should be displayed in the thread title.
> 
> ...


Did you read the first two lines of my OP?



JoT said:


> I have been around this forum for a year or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Posts with a "sales pitch" or full of adjectives tend to work less well than the plain vanilla approach, most watch enthusiasts are knowledgeable and regard a sales pitch as irritating. From my own personal experience if a watch has a sales pitch I keep clear


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

'' Just gimme the facts ma'am, just the facts.'' 

That includes the size!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

luddite said:


> '' Just gimme the facts ma'am, just the facts.''
> 
> That includes the size!


I thought size didn't matter :wink1:


----------



## Bjorn1 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hmm... If sold on a watch forum, sure, but I'm sure a little sales technique can go a long way on the bay.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos in it recently, the stupidest thing I've seen on here and worthy of a banning imo.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

JoT said:


> I have been around this forum for a year or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so honest it makes me cry !!!


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

jaslfc5 said:


> I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos in it recently, the stupidest thing I've seen on here and worthy of a banning imo.


Although it might get tiring if every sales post turned into a comedy thread the one I think you are talking about is worth making the exception for. The guy has done some great sales threads before and I for one have enjoyed his comedy angle. Just helps to spice things up a bit and gives the forum a sense of individual personality.

A ban? Seems way over the top to me imho.

Cheers


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Walnuts said:


> I don't agree with a lot of the OP, I know in general people on here have agreed so I was a bit hesitant to post this.
> 
> Number one, when you are selling something, what you type up is basically your sales pitch, I do agree that there should be technical information, lug width, case size, movement if known as well as mentioning any relevant history, like serviced 2 years ago, let you know what kind of timekeeping any new owner might be expecting. As was mentioned earlier, I also think the price should be displayed in the thread title.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, a bit of individual personality is not a problem for me. If anything it helps to get an understanding of the seller and makes the whole process more human. Agreed the main points are the watch, size, condition, price, etc but there's no harm in adding your own angle. I've bought quite few watches off the forum and most of the posts have had a degree of individuality and it's been no problem for me. This is a members forum after all and a lot of the posts are by people familiar to us all and over time you begin to get a feel of peoples personality which for me is one for the plus sides of not only discussing watches which is our common interest but learning how differently we all view them. It would be odd if this openness did not in some way reflect itself in the sales area.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Agree with Pip Pip here,nice to have the odd bit of humour(apart from some of the prices people ask).


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Pip-Pip said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos in it recently, the stupidest thing I've seen on here and worthy of a banning imo.
> ...


OK banning is a bitharsh, a public birtching maybe. I just thought it was wrong.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

jaslfc5 said:


> I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos in it recently, the stupidest thing I've seen on here and worthy of a banning imo.


Hmmmmmm.... Who could that be?










I agree Jason. A watch forum is no place for individuality.

We need to keep things in a pristine state of black and white.

There's no room for progressive thinking here.

I also think its time for a regulation haircut to be introduced.

As far as banning him I think we should go round and tar and feather him as well!

Then have him plucked! That'll teach him to come around here with his personality!

I'm with you all the way Jason!

PS - So you won't be buying the watch then?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

People can structure their sales posts how they want as long as they stick to Roy's rules, pictures, sales pitches and adjectives included.

My OP was an observation on what makes a successful sales post based on what seems a lifetime of reading sales threads

They are not a set of rules or regulations so you can all stop sulking :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos in it recently, the stupidest thing I've seen on here and worthy of a banning imo.
> ...


Can't even remember what it was, bad sales pitch is it still for sale then?

I'm all for individualism and speak as you find and all that but if you want to sell stuff not sure that's the way forward that's all.

Keep up the good work though it's very jolly.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Pip-Pip said:


> Although it might get tiring if every sales post turned into a comedy thread the one I think you are talking about is worth making the exception for. The guy has done some great sales threads before and I for one have enjoyed his comedy angle. Just helps to spice things up a bit and gives the forum a sense of individual personality.
> 
> A ban? Seems way over the top to me imho.
> 
> Cheers





Dr.f said:


> Agree with Pip Pip here,nice to have the odd bit of humour(apart from some of the prices people ask).


I've always loved Drum's sales posts..I find them highly amusing even if I'm not interested in the watch for sale. At least they make me read to the end of the pitch, whereas on some posts, one look at the pic is enough to make me hit the home button straight away. Apart from anything else, the picture research must take ages...so these are carefully crafted posts...not like the pitches I cobble together in about 5 minutes. Long may you continue, Drum! :yes: Just MHO you understand.....


----------



## Odhran (May 3, 2012)

To be honest if someone wants to write an ad with a bit of poetic license so be it. Just because you don't write it in such a way doesn't mean others shouldn't. Although, like car sales there are a lot of old clichÃ©s but it's hard to escape them


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Odhran said:


> Although, like car sales there are a lot of old clichÃ©s but it's hard to escape them


Never a truer word............ :hi: I thank you. :tongue2:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oopsy-Doo!

Wrong Forum!

Oh well...

By Popular Demand!



jaslfc5 said:


> I don't know who it was but some buffoon did a sales post with all funny photos...


Highly Acclaimed!



jaslfc5 said:


> ...the stupidest thing I've seen on here...


A legacy that will surely live forever!



jaslfc5 said:


> ...worthy of a banning imo.












*1950's... (yawn) Smiths... (errr) DeLuxe...*

Made...In... ummm... England....

Gold... uh... plate... on... ah... steel... 33 mm... w/o crown... and 38 mm... end to end...

16 mm... between... the legs... I mean - lugs...

little... mmmm... worn... Hirsch strap....

Keeps very good... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...

Many thanks to *jaslfc5* for his invaluable insight, direction and adding all of the extra verve that you see here.



















We must all be the same...

We must all be alike...

Must never change...

Never be different...

Oh, and get a haircut...

Like mine...

Or else...

*And This Just In!*










*Â£99.99*!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Sweet Jesus man, how many jewels does it have? 

Later,

William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bugger, I thought eBay was getting complicated.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Drum2000 said:


> Oopsy-Doo!
> 
> Wrong Forum!
> 
> ...


No on reflection I retract my earlier statement you clearly are lyrical genius and your use of other people's pictures in amongst the text is such a fresh new slant on things.

Sorry if I offended you calling you a buffoon, you are so much more than that.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

I laughed out loud at the ad. Won't be buying it but applaud the effort!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Personally I find Drum`s sales pitch very funny & refreshing 

I really don`t understand why some people get so upset :blink:

if they don`t like them all they have to do is ignore them


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Personally I find Drum`s sales pitch very funny & refreshing
> 
> I really don`t understand why some people get so upset :blink:
> 
> if they don`t like them all they have to do is ignore them


In a nutshell.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

kudos for trying to help his sales and its probably had the effect of getting more ppl looking at then (as i guess was the intention) , tho imo trying too hard gives the impression of trying to polish a turd.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I always like it when they post a pix like this. Honest to Gawd. I wrote the guy and asked if he could send a blurrier pix and from further away... he did,


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I always like it when they post a pix like this. Honest to Gawd. I wrote the guy and asked if he could send a blurrier pix and from further away... *he did*,


Now *THAT'S* class!

I am humbled! :thumbsup:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

even if i am not interested in the item its great fun to read this guys add well done and keep up the great work ........taffyman


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

*Oh yes... 1 more peeve: When you take photos of the watch to be sold, please, don't ever, never, anytime - have the hands covering each other and or covering the best parts of the dial.*

*A perfect example that I created, but I have seen before. There are 4 hands here - and a logo...:*










*It is surprising how many times I see this. Let's see, is it missing the other hand/s, are they too ugly to show, what else are you hiding??* *Are they stuck in this position?* *Even when trying to sell expensive watches - Ridiculous!*

*Great, thank you... now I will never see that again.*


----------



## AlexNor (Apr 21, 2012)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> I always like it when they post a pix like this. Honest to Gawd. I wrote the guy and asked if he could send a blurrier pix and from further away... he did,


That's actually kind of nice, I keep seeing sales posts and wondering "but what would it look like on my bathroom floor?"

But seriously; I agree some form of a "pitch" can improve a sales post, as long as no objective information is missing. And although it probably won't happen on a watch-specific forum like here, patronizing the buyer with "it is automatic so you don't need a battery" is not going to convince me to pay any more than the watch is actually worth!

Good to see a thread that brings up people's opinions on this stuff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Going through sales posts there seems to be a rash of "sold elsewhere" posts

Curious as to why some members feel the need to say it wasn't sold on the forum :huh:


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Although I don't think I have ever put this, I would say that it is useful to know how effective or ineffective a forum's sales post are.

I would be inclined to reveal the fact that a watch was sold on here, so conversely it adds to the cosmic cloud of knowledge to know also what doesn't sell and/or if the unsold items fare better elsewhere.

It would be a bit infra-dig if the location of the successful advert were to be revealed if it were not on here.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

"cosmic cloud of knowledge" I like that


----------



## gilbodavid (May 31, 2012)

great advice JoT,


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Certain people seem to move their watches in minutes. Not sure if its mates rates pricing, rarity of watch or reputation and longevity of seller.

I'm yet to sell anything on here but I when I eventually do I intend to price accordingly to give a regular the chance to post their own Friday thread pics. IMHO too many pieces get sold and are never seen again. Where do they go? The bay for a quick profit? I hope not... :no:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Phillionaire said:


> Certain people seem to move their watches in minutes. Not sure if its mates rates pricing, rarity of watch or reputation and longevity of seller.
> 
> I'm yet to sell anything on here but I when I eventually do I intend to price accordingly to give a regular the chance to post their own Friday thread pics. IMHO too many pieces get sold and are never seen again. Where do they go? The bay for a quick profit? I hope not... :no:


Unfortunately some probably are traded off like that, there was someone on the forum not so long ago who said that was precisely what they were doing. Others may fall into the hands of people like me whose photographic skills are so bad they rarely post photos :blush:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Phillionaire said:


> IMHO too many pieces get sold and are never seen again. Where do they go? The bay for a quick profit? I hope not... :no:


I was thinking about that recently, I`ve sold loads of watches here over the years & very few of them have since appeared on the forum


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

JoT said:


> Going through sales posts there seems to be a rash of "sold elsewhere" posts
> 
> Curious as to why some members feel the need to say it wasn't sold on the forum :huh:


i do that sometimes, hadn't thought it was an issue really.

i'll just say sold in future, or let the thread fade, no bigee


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

People can put what they want I was just curious as to why the "sold elsewhere" seems to be used a lot currently


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I suppose it might stop someone from asking who purchased it.

Later,

William


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been off watches for a bit although have recently started looking again.

The 'Sales' subsection on watch fora can be one of the oddest things on the Internet; the entire thing is supposedly covered in an a veil of 'gentlemanly conduct' but the reality is plenty of people are so obviously trading it makes a mockery of the whole thing. There is nothing wrong is trading - it makes the world go round. I find it distasteful however to see people trading while pretending to be doing anything other than. Last time I was on regularly a chap here would buy a (rough, every time) Breitling from godknowswhere and have it for sale to "pay a large bill this month"... and a few days later would be showing off the next purchase in the General forum! Watch yourself (see what I did there ;-) ), look at the product and the price. "I only want what I paid for it" - most people would like to sell their now-one-owner-more-with-more-wear-and-tear for 'what they paid for it' - that one always makes me smile. If it isn't a piece which is known to be actively appreciating I'm not sure why it should intrinsically be worth the same now and moreover why it's being portrayed as some kind of seller favour that he wants me to fund his depreciation-free hobby.

Get to know who is posting and why. I've been browsing the Sales forum again (wallet is getting nervous) and there are tons of members on here who I would buy from immediately and some who I would need to quietly 'get to know' before parting with folding despite everything looking good. Be careful out there!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

JoT said:


> People can put what they want I was just curious as to why the "sold elsewhere" seems to be used a lot currently


it might just be a case of following what is seem to be a convention.

sort of a well, they said it so perhaps that's what you are supposed to say... type of thing.

or perhaps not of course.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

StevenJJ said:


> I've been off watches for a bit although have recently started looking again.
> 
> The 'Sales' subsection on watch fora can be one of the oddest things on the Internet; the entire thing is supposedly covered in an a veil of 'gentlemanly conduct' but the reality is plenty of people are so obviously trading it makes a mockery of the whole thing. There is nothing wrong is trading - it makes the world go round. I find it distasteful however to see people trading while pretending to be doing anything other than. Last time I was on regularly a chap here would buy a (rough, every time) Breitling from godknowswhere and have it for sale to "pay a large bill this month"... and a few days later would be showing off the next purchase in the General forum! Watch yourself (see what I did there ;-) ), look at the product and the price. "I only want what I paid for it" - most people would like to sell their now-one-owner-more-with-more-wear-and-tear for 'what they paid for it' - that one always makes me smile. If it isn't a piece which is known to be actively appreciating I'm not sure why it should intrinsically be worth the same now and moreover why it's being portrayed as some kind of seller favour that he wants me to fund his depreciation-free hobby.
> 
> Get to know who is posting and why. I've been browsing the Sales forum again (wallet is getting nervous) and there are tons of members on here who I would buy from immediately and some who I would need to quietly 'get to know' before parting with folding despite everything looking good. Be careful out there!


Some people flip a watch quite quickly others take a while.

I on the other hand only ever sell when I'm skint so people smell blood...  I think I have yet to sell anything at the same price or greater.... I certainly have lost overall in monetary terms. That said I have held some fine watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Rotundus said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > People can put what they want I was just curious as to why the "sold elsewhere" seems to be used a lot currently
> ...


I did wonder that, like how OHPF gained traction and is now part of sales forum-speak


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

My personal favorite is when a seller says, "I can't understand why this is not selling.".

Sometimes I feel like posting and explaining exactly why!

:lol:


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JoT said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


I've often wondered about that one, too. It's reasonable to let others know that something's on hold but why 'pending funds'?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

ESL said:


> My personal favorite is when a seller says, "I can't understand why this is not selling.".
> 
> Sometimes I feel like posting and explaining exactly why!
> 
> :lol:


I agree, sometimes it's the pictures other times its the price.

everything will sell if you reduce it far enough and there are people who want something for nothing


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

gaz64 said:


> ESL said:
> 
> 
> > My personal favorite is when a seller says, "I can't understand why this is not selling.".
> ...


Gaz sell your Precista for 20 quid I will take it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

JoT said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Why do people say "One last try or its off to the bay"

Is that like a threat? "Buy my watch or I will sell it world wide and probably get a better price"


----------



## suveran7700 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am new to this forum, I have a Breitling intruder to sell so this advice is very much appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

robert75 said:


> Why do people say "One last try or its off to the bay"
> 
> Is that like a threat? "Buy my watch or I will sell it world wide and probably get a better price"


Possible translation: "Going to try to sell this one last time to another watch savant or forum member so I know it'll go to a good, loving home. If no one wants it, it'll go to some stranger in the Interweb, and we'll never see it again."

One thing I admire about this forum is how a single watch will be shared among several members taking turns owning and wearing the watch. We've seem some Speedmasters and other classics have as many as four or five forum members owning it.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

David Spalding said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > Why do people say "One last try or its off to the bay"
> ...


Agreed...a Seiko 009 that I bought from new is now just about to go to its third owner on here.....


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

robert75 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Rotundus said:
> ...


Another thought is that watches sold on the forum have tended to be below market value, and when re-sold, should not be profited on by selling on eBay straight off. However if all attempt is made to sell on the forum and no one takes it, then its fair game to eBay it.

For me, I only buy off eBay, have never and will not sell on it, so any I sell are done so on here, usually to my loss! :lol:


----------



## JPaling (Mar 16, 2013)

tall_tim said:


> robert75 said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


i agree i only buy off ebay id never sell on ebay, its probably easier to sell on here. and no one's stealing your money even if it doesnt sell


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

And sellers who have no idea what the current market price of a item is !!!!!!!!!

hard luck if you paid more , you cannot sell for 40% more than amazon etc on a simple item .


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> SEIKO7A38 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


An old post on a thread that rumbles on, however I just wanted to say William how your posts are alway so very well worth reading! Especially when you replied to my watch purchase post in the summer.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

simonpj145 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > SEIKO7A38 said:
> ...


Well thank you, I'm periodically informative and occasionally amusing but I suspect opinions vary on that. 

Later,

William


----------



## simonpj145 (Jan 4, 2013)

Given the nature of the forum how about informative on a timely basis, and regularly amusing?

Simon


----------

